# ***! 5 yr old shot in the head with arrow.



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Hopefully she makes it ok. Teach your kids responsibility folks! A bow is just as dangerous as any gun. I can't understand how the kids could be left unsupervised with a bow.
http://www.khou.com/news/local/Young-girl-shot-in-head-with-arrow-airlifted-to-hospital-139133844.html


----------

